# My engine makes a noise like a sports fan yelling WHOOOOOOO!



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

This past week I'm now noticing some noise that appears to be air intake noise, but I'm pretty sure it hasn't been there before. It's like it increased in volume over the past week. I can drive with moderate or heavy acceleration and from about 2,000-4,000 rpm I can hear turbocharger intake noise that sounds like a sports fan yelling WHOOOOOO! It's especially like that when I let off the accelerator and the noise abruptly fades. If I get back on the accelerator in that middle engine speed range it will come right back. Right in the middle of it you can hear some flutter, which makes me think it's the turbocharger doing some noise in the air intake and the turbine wheel is chopping the air to where I can hear it.

I can't be imagining this. The sound wasn't there before.


----------



## boucivicsir (Aug 17, 2021)

charge pipe ? do you feel less power/ torque? more sluggish?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

boucivicsir said:


> charge pipe ? do you feel less power/ torque? more sluggish?


The car feels like it's running fine. 

My hearing is very good and I swear I would have noticed this before. I've even got a free XM radio subscription going, so the volume on that is usually turned up pretty good. I can step on the accelerator in 2nd, 3rd, or 4th gear and when the engine is running up past about 2,500 rpm it just sounds like someone going WHOOOOO! Not incredibly loud to where it's obvious, but like you're hearing someone cheer from a couple blocks away - like it's in the background.


----------



## Dzlcruz (Jul 8, 2021)

My turbo sounds the same. I can hear it in particular on start up, then driving immediately when the engine isn’t up to temps yet. As soon as it gets warm the sound fades.


----------

